# Our Dacshund SAM. 2-14-2000-4-28-2011



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

Sam passed away at the vet at 2 o'clock in the afternoon. He threw two clots in his heart. We had him for 10 1/2 years. He brought a lot of love, joy, and comfort to our family. As we are older and having a hard time coping with our sudden loss, Please pray for us. I know GOD, and our baby SAM, are watching over us, and waiting for us in Heaven.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Apr 4, 2011)

My wife and I have been Dachshund folks for over 40 years. We lost a great one to cancer in 2003. It took us until 2005 to get another. Sophie, a piebald white and tan, is great company for us now. God bless and good luck. 

Dogs are little piece of heaven right here on earth.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

God bless Sam, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

Boy do i know the feeling, i had to put my little Min Pin to sleep after christmas, keep her alive until then so our oldest could see her one more time, they dearly loved eachother. It got pretty bad around the house for awhile as I couldnt get her out of my mind and still havent so I was looking for another critter, I found one at a breeder in our state and picked him up and have had a great time with him since he is like holding a wolly worm at times and follows me everywhere. O h I guess I should tell you its a minature long haired Dauchsund, never had one but i love the little thing now that I have one. Scooter is his name and tormenting me is his game. Got fivr dogs on top of my kitchen cabinet in boxes and to this day I cant put any of them in the ground.


----------



## caliperman (May 29, 2007)

whtsmoke, Sorry for your loss. It'S hard to lose a pet. My wife and I decided we would not get another pet. But, guess whaT? 
We adopted a 7 Month old smooth standard size dachshund terrier mix from the local animal shelter 3 days ago. He is full of energY.
His name is Jasper. They can be a handfull, but I'm sure you will be very happy with him. WE haven't put Sam in the grouNd yet either.
It's too hard to do right now because we loved him so much
My prayers go to you and yours, and may GOD bless all.


----------



## whtsmoke (May 25, 2011)

thanks caliperman you know where im comming from. yes they are a handful but oh so loveable.


----------

